# ¡9 000 blasitas!



## albertovidal

Amiga, ¡qué velocidad llevas!

*¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS 9 000 POSTS!


¡A TU SALUD!  *


Un cálido abrazo
Alberto


----------



## blasita

*¡Muchísimas gracias, Alberto!
*
Como ya tenemos la bebida, estoy a punto de preparar un asado de por allí (espero que te guste la carne). Que las cosas buenas hay que celebrarlas.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## albertovidal

¡Se me hace agua la boca!
Bien, tu haces el asado y yo llevo algo para saciar la sed.
¿Puede ser con un poquito de alcohol?


----------



## blasita

albertovidal said:


> ¿Puede ser con un poquito de alcohol?



Y con un 'muchito' también.

Besotes.


----------



## Peterdg

Chica, ¿Qué puedo decir? 

¡Felicidades por tus 9000 aportes, siempre con mucho sentido común y muy valiosos!

Espero que continuemos viéndonos en los hilos

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## blasita

Muchas, pero que muchas gracias, Peter. Me hace mucha ilusión.

Y yo espero que estos foros puedan disfrutar de tu presencia siempre.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## Peón

Me sumo a la fiesta. *¡Felices 9000!, blasita.* Yo llevo unos chinchulines y unas hermosas mollejas para tirar a la parrilla. 

Un gusto compartir con vos el foro.

Un saludo desde las tierras del Plata.


----------



## sound shift

from Derby.


----------



## blasita

Peón said:


> Me sumo a la fiesta. *¡Felices 9000!, blasita.* Yo llevo unos chinchulines y unas hermosas mollejas para tirar a la parrilla. Un gusto compartir con vos el foro.
> Un saludo desde las tierras del Plata.



Un cordial saludo a mi querida Argentina. 

Peón, el gusto es mío (y nuestro). Leo con mucho interés tus comentarios y te agradezco un montón tu felicitación. ¡Qué bien nos vienen esos chinchulines y esas mollejas! ¡A tu salud! Muchas gracias, Peón.



sound shift said:


> from Derby.



Sound, no sé qué decir ... ¿Que eres un forero excepcional pero aún mejor persona? Mejor no digo nada, que no hace falta. Gracias. Un abrazo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lamento llegar a la hora de los postres y el oporto. Es que se me hizo un poco tarde en lo de la Duvija. De veras lo siento, blasita. Los diez mil los tienes a un paso, si es que no te quedas sin yemas antes..., qué velocidad, _mamma mia_. Saludos varios de todo el barrio, aquí por los sures.


----------



## blasita

¡A la mejor hora ...!

Bueno, la verdad es que no me importa si no llego a esos diez mil; no tengo ninguna meta, sólo tengo algo más de tiempo ahora y disfruto aquí con vosotros.

Muchas gracias, Adolfo. Las contadas veces que hemos coincidido en algún hilo me ha hecho una ilusión tremenda (aunque lo único que haya podido hacer siempre es darte la razón ...).

Un abrazo. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues si quieren el mejor pisco sour del planeta (espero que no haya ningún hermano peruano leyendo esto; no es mi intención crear un conflicto internacional), cuenten conmigo; la celebración de blasita bien lo merece.

No se te ocurra pensar en dejar de acompañarnos.


----------



## blasita

No se me ocurrirá nunca dejar de acompañarte a ti, Oldy. 

Gracias de corazón. Tu felicitación es un regalo para mí. Estos foros no saben lo que tienen contigo y espero que puedan disfrutar de ti por mucho tiempo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y te fijaste que por tí hasta puse flores nuevas?


----------



## blasita

¡Toma, claro!  Son preciosas ...


----------

